# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Αρίων

## andreas

Το ΑΡΙΩΝ προσάραξε στο ακρωτήριο Αγιος Νικόλαος στο Κάβο Μελανιός Χίου στις 04:30 τα ξημερώματα και το δείχνουν και τα κανάλια. Μπάζει νερά και έχουν βγάλει τις αντλίες. Πήγαν λέει τα Superpuma για να πάρουν τους 12 οδηγούν.

Δεν πάει καθόλου καλά το πλοίο. Ελπίζω να μην τριτώσει το κακό.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα τρίβει τα χέρια του η SAOS  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## George

Από σήμερα ξεκίνησε μάλλον και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΣ πρώην ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ. Δεν αν ήταν προγραμματισμένο ή έγινε λόγω του ατυχήματος.

----------


## andreas

Ακόμα παραμένει προσαραγμένο το ΑΡΙΩΝ στη Χίο. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες καθιστούν αδύνατη κάθε προσπάθεια αποκόλλησής του ενώ πήγε super puma και πήρε και τον πλοίαρχο και τον εκπρόσωπο της εταιρίας που είχαν παραμείνει στο πλοίο. Από την άλλη οι οδηγοί των φορτηγών διαμαρτύρονται γιατί τα φορτηγά τους παραμένουν μέσα στο πλοίο με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερεί η δουλειά και γίνεται προσπάθεια να το προσσεγίσει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ώστε να μεταφορτωθούν τουλάχιστον 6 φορτηγά.

----------


## George

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Πως γίνεται να προσεγγίσει το ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ το ΑΡΙΩΝ που έχει προσαράξει και μάλιστα να γίνει μεταφόρτωση των φορτηγών; Δεν είναι εξαιρετικά επικύνδινο να χτυπήσει και το ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ; Επιπλέον είναι σίγουρο ότι αν καταφέρουν να το αποκολλήσουν δεν θα ξαναμπούν νερά; 

Πάντως εγώ δεν το βλέπω να ξαναταξιδεύει. Παροπλισμό και διάλυση βλέπω.

----------


## andreas

Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες το ΑΡΙΩΝ πουλήθηκε για SCRAP στην Τουρκία. Προφανώς στην Aliaga.

----------


## George

Λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενο!! :!: 

Τη θέση του φαίνεται να έχει πάρει το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και όχι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΣ που έγραψα παραπάνω.

----------


## chrb

> Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες το ΑΡΙΩΝ πουλήθηκε για SCRAP στην Τουρκία. Προφανώς στην Aliaga.


Απέναντι από το χώρο προσάραξης είναι η Aliaga-αν καταφέρουν και το ξεκολήσουν εκεί θα πάει σίγουρα , αλλά οι εργασίες δεν προχωρούν.

----------


## andreas

Δεν προχωρούν γιατί 1) με την παραμικρή κίνηση του πλοίου τα ρήγματα μεγαλώνουν και ξαναμπαίνουν νερά και 2) μια πρόσφατη κακοκαιρία το σφίνωσε ακόμα χειρότερα στα βράχια. 
Από κει και πέρα εξετάζεται και το ενδεχόμενο της επί τόπου κοπής.

----------


## chrb

Κάτι ακούγεται για διάλυση επί τόπου...

----------


## chrb

Ακόμα προσαραγμένο το πλοίο ''αρίων'' στη Χίο.Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει αν ο γερανός που έχει έρθει δουλεύει ας ενημερώσει. 
-Θα πάει για scrap απέναντι στην Aliaga; 
-Θα γίνει η κοπή του επιτόπου; 
-Θα μείνει για πάντα εκεί;  
Ποιος ξέρει....

EDIT:
Συνεχίζεται εδώ η συζήτηση που άνοιξα στα ''πλοία''.

----------


## sea_serenade

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παίδες: Το καημένο το ΑΡΙΩΝ σε ποιόν άνηκε??? Είχε περάσει απο τον Ποθητό, είχε περάσει απο τον Απόστολο τον Βεντούρη (ναυλωμένο νομίζω στην A.K. Ventouris)και δεν ξέρω και απο ποιόν άλλον??? Επίσης, ο Σουηδός αναφέρει οτι το 2002 έκανε Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι. Ισχύει??? Για δώστε μου τα φώτα σας.....

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν αγοράστηκε το 1994, ήταν υπο την πλοιοκτησία κάποιας Lassi Shipping. Για το Βεντούρη ταξίδεψε το 95-96 και συνέχισε για τους ιδιοκτήτες του στην ίδια γραμμή της Ιταλίας μέχρι το 1999 οπότε βρέθηκε σε βόρειες θάλασσες. 
Επανήλθε το 2002 με την αγορά του από τον Ποθητό για να κάνει Πάτρα-Πρίντεζι και την επόμενη χρονιά πουλήθηκε στη Στροφάδες ΝΕ του Καλογηράτου (παλιού παράγοντα της ΔΑΝΕ αν θυμάμαι σωστά).

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aμ, καλα θυμασαι! Ειχα διαβασει τη συνεντευξη του πριν καποια χρονια. Κατι ανεφερε για τη ΔΑΝΕ, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως ειχε πει...

----------


## sea_serenade

Ellinis, η Lassi Shipping δεν είναι άλλη απο την POSEIDON LINES του Ποθητού. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Απο τις τελευταίες του φωτογραφίες φτάνοντας στο διαλυτήριο της Τουρκίας...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16899

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16900


(σκαναρισμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## sylver23

ε τωρα μας τα χαλας.τι ωραιες φωτο ειδαμε μεχρι τωρα,επρεπε να βαλεις και απο διαλυση??

----------


## Leo

Είπαμε, όλα έχουν αρχή και τέλος, άρα τι το φοβάστε. Μια πραγματικότητα είναι και αυτή θλιβερή μεν αλλά... Γράψτε δυό τρία πόστ από κάτω θα αλλάξει σελίδα  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Νομιζω ειχε αγοραστει απο την Dido Shipping Co. του Γιαννη Αϊβάτογλου... Αν ξαναπαω εκει, θα ζητησω πληροφοριες... Απότι βλεπω, ηδη λειπουν κομματια. Αυτο εγινε κατα την ανελκυση? Δεν εχω ξαναδει φωτο του πλοιου πριν την τελευταια αφιξη στην παραλια.

----------

